# Maps??? - Or Are U One of THOSE Guys?



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

subject of maps recently popped up - 8 maps you should have for bugging out >>>>

https://urbansurvivalsite.com/maps-bug-out-bag/

but as one commenter mentioned - no sources mentioned >>> download sites and recommended map/atlas buys are always prepper welcome ....

any other maps worthwhile?

here's a few that I found handy to have digitally >>>>

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B6-eYcf1HwPUUnNwTE00WXlLMkE/view

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B6-eYcf1HwPUZkZtX3d1aS1Ybjg/view

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B6-eYcf1HwPUdGY0ZUtEbFY1MlpjS2JQWHU3Y0lsYWZqMHBJ/view

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B6-eYcf1HwPUOFFSQVdhd0hiVm8/view

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B6-eYcf1HwPUbUZ4WlBDNnpsc2c/view

https://www.fs.fed.us/visit/maps/

https://militarybases.com/

P-FMSIG :: 1948 U.S. Railroad Atlas

Abandoned Rails - Map

On Track On Line - CityRail: Urban Rail System Listing

American Intercity Bus Riders Association

https://www.heyitsfree.net/free-state-maps/


----------



## Bleach (Jul 5, 2018)

I've got a couple of huge books that are maps of the USA. They show quite a bit of detail.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I have a waterproof laminated state map and a road atlas in the truck.
I also have full state maps for mine and all surrounding states, along with Mexico, downloaded to my phone, with route information.
I keep an app that even gives me topographical maps.

I did use the USGS site to download topo maps for my area, but have not printed them yet.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

One great thing about a MAP Vs GPS. They can't shut the map off.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> One great thing about a MAP Vs GPS. They can't shut the map off.


what the general public doesn't know is that the US military/gooberment has the switch key to change over the GPS to coded signal >>>> came close on 9/11 from some confidential sources - one of the reasons why they got the airliners down fast ...

even if the Chinese or Ruskies don't take out the GPS satellites - the general retail GPS stuff will be useless in a shooting war ....


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Illini Warrior said:


> what the general public doesn't know is that the US military/gooberment has the switch key to change over the GPS to coded signal >>>> came close on 9/11 from some confidential sources - one of the reasons why they got the airliners down fast ...
> 
> even if the Chinese or Ruskies don't take out the GPS satellites - the general retail GPS stuff will be useless in a shooting war ....


Russia has their own GPS sats.... GLOSNASS.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Russia has their own GPS sats.... GLOSNASS.


we don't have ground based lasers but supposedly specially equipped fighters can take out satellites in orbit ....


----------



## Tango2X (Jul 7, 2016)

The down side of maps is, few can read one anymore


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Tango2X said:


> The down side of maps is, few can read one anymore


Merely helps thin the herd and provide more resources for those who are ready.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Illini Warrior said:


> what the general public doesn't know is that the US military/gooberment has the switch key to change over the GPS to coded signal >>>> came close on 9/11 from some confidential sources - one of the reasons why they got the airliners down fast ...
> 
> even if the Chinese or Ruskies don't take out the GPS satellites - the general retail GPS stuff will be useless in a shooting war ....


 Yes they can and they also alter the signal you get to throw it off.


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

I've got a 3 county Thomas guide and a state map, but as for my area, I'm one of those guys, lived here 50 years, I don't need no stinking map!!!

Some good links there


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I have paper maps covered. When the lights go out and the high ground is taken that's all your going to have. Compass as well.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Good simple article. I have the simple tourist style maps for our designated area which is good for patrol. County/town maps for my area. The nine topographical surrounding my living area. State map which is plain but does provide some info besides the major roads. Last I got a really good deal on sheet of paper size Rand McNally Road Atlas. They were 2017 edition for $1.99.

Some maps are for use in the vehicles, some are for bug out, some are for local patrols and some are for the prepper room to be put on the wall for command and control which God willing it will never come to that.


----------



## AvTur (Jun 23, 2018)

I have paper Ordnance Survey maps for all my surroundings area and also for further north into the hills and lakes. They are the British standard and the ones I have are the Explorer type with a 1:25000 scale. 4cm = 1km and contains loads of detail.

Land nav is a perishable skill, keep on top of it when you can.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

AvTur said:


> I have paper Ordnance Survey maps for all my surroundings area and also for further north into the hills and lakes. They are the British standard and the ones I have are the Explorer type with a 1:25000 scale. 4cm = 1km and contains loads of detail.
> 
> Land nav is a perishable skill, keep on top of it when you can.


Hey, you stole my avatar give it back...

Kicks ass doesn't it?

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Elvis (Jun 22, 2018)

I had 48"x60" laminated custom topo maps made with my house in the center. One extends about 4 miles in each direction from my house and shows property lines and owners names. super detailed but lots less than about 2 acres don't list the owners name which is fine because most lots are larger than 2 acres around here. The smaller lots do show the property lines.
The other is a little smaller scale and extends to about 14 miles in all directions from my house but no property lines.

Not sure if this is where I got them from but this place makes them. Custom Topographic Maps and Aerial Maps for the USA & Canada


----------



## jimLE (Feb 8, 2014)

I have a gps and fold maps alike in the car.,ut i need to upfate my maps thoe.i also keep a compass/whistle/ flashlight/thermametor/magnifying glass/signal mirror on me from the time get up in the morning.till i go to bed at night.


----------



## User Name (Dec 18, 2015)

I never head that in Syria, Afghanistan, Libya, Somlia,... the GNSS (like Glonas, Galileo,...) got shut down or even get less accurate.


----------



## BookWorm (Jul 8, 2018)

I'm old school... own a GPS but don't think it's going to be worth a lot after an event. I've collected many folding maps of my (and surrounding) area. I found two nice map books recently of the U.S. and world, one published back in the 40's before a few countries had name changes. It's sad how few adults don't know how to read maps and the younger generations probably couldn't fold one back up properly.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Even if the satellites continue to function, unless there's someone on hand to calibrate the system, it will be totally out of whack in short order. They are a high-maintenance system.


----------

